
Is Anyone Watching Quibi? The streaming platform raised $1.75B and can't - raybb
https://www.vulture.com/2020/07/is-anyone-watching-quibi.html
======
rvz
With all that money raised, large audience competition due to no cinemas being
open at the time and everyone staying indoors due to lockdown, this looked
like the perfect opportunity to launch. Problem is they still failed and
Netflix, Disney+, etc just got even bigger.

If they failed at lockdown, they failed in general.

------
mytailorisrich
I don't see myself paying $8 a month for watching short videos. There already
is an overload of free short videos available and that's the same price as a
basic Netflix subscription.

This may become a textbook example of the benefits of MVPs, or at least of
shipping something quickly and to see how it goes before literally investing
billions (inc. swanky offices, star execs, and sky high pay for celebs) in
something that does not have a big enough market.

